# Siemens Logo! über RS232 steuern



## latexp (12 Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich müsste eine Steuerung entwerfen die eine Palettenförderanlage mit unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeiten betreiben kann. Hierbei sollen unter anderem ein Siemens Sinamcs G110 Frequenzumrichter, diverse Lichtschranken und eine Logo! zum Einsatz kommen. Das Hauptproblem  hierbei ist die geplante PC-Ankopplung. Die Anlage soll aus einem Linux-Programm heraus über die RS232-Schnittstelle angestoßen bzw. gestoppt werden. Hat irgendjemand Erfahrung mit ähnlichen Dingen und ist es überhaupt möglich die Logo vom PC aus zu steuern? Da man in der Programmiersoftware einen Onlinetest fahren kann sollte soetwas ja gehen.

MfG
Andreas Pauli


----------



## lorenz2512 (12 Mai 2005)

Hallo,
bisher hat noch niemand das Protkoll offen gelegt. Bei den neuen Versionen kann man ja etwa Betriebsartenwechsel über PC steuern, aber nur über das Logo Programm, Du müßtes also die serielle Schnittstelle abhören was da läuft, und das versuchen nachzubilden, und das in dein Programm einbauen, vor Überraschungen bist Du da auch nicht sicher.
Also es gibt meines Wissens kein Programm (außer Logosoft)welches auf die Logo zugreift.

Aber Du kannst über RS232 schalten, brauchst dann aber ein Schaltinterface für PC(Sicherheitsbestimmungen beachten), damit kannst Du ja auf einen Eingang von der Logo gehen, ist bestimmt die einfachste Lösung, die billigste Lösung, und unter Linux gibt fertige Programme dafür.


mfg

dietmar


----------



## latexp (12 Mai 2005)

Hallo,

vielen Dank schon mal für die Antwort.
Wie sieht es denn bei einer S7-200 aus? Sind da die Protokolle offen, bzw. wie schwierig ist es ein eigenes zu implementieren (freeport).
Interessant wäre dabei natürlich das Starterpaket mit CPU222. Das habe ich aber leider bis jetzt nur mit USB-Kabel gesehen. Das die Anlage dadurch teurer wird ist mir klar, aber damit muss ich bzw. die Firma in der ich arbeite dann halt leben.

MfG
Andreas Pauli


----------



## lorenz2512 (13 Mai 2005)

Hallo,
bei der S7-200 schaut das schon anders aus, ist aber viel schwieriger zu Programmieren, um Dir einen Überblick zu Verschaffen schau mal auf diese Siemensseite:
http://www2.automation.siemens.com/s7-200/html_00/downl.htm
Dort kannst Du Dir Handbücher, Demosoftware, Beispiele runterladen. Zum Preis: Wenn euer Einkauf flexibel ist, würde ich Ebay vorschlagen, Kostenpunkt ca.110€ für CPU 222 und Programmierkabel (Nachbau), dort gibt es auch Anbieter die so etwas gewerblich betreiben, dann liegt der Preis aber höher, aber das Logopaket liegt ja auch bei 150€.
Das S7-200 PPi Protokoll ist nicht offen (aber es gibt Libnodave, hat jemand aus diesem Forum geschrieben, klappt glaube ich auch mit der 200er), und die S7-200 hat auch freie Kommunikation über serielle Schnittstelle, guck am besten auf der Siemensseite unter Tipps und Tricks unter Kommunikation.
Ich hoffe ich habe Dich nicht verwirrt.

mfg
dietmar


----------



## lorenz2512 (13 Mai 2005)

Hallo, hab noch was vergessen: bei der S7-200 freien Kom. brauchst Du zwischen CPU und serieller Schnittstelle keinen Adapter, ein normales serielles Kabel genügt. Das ist ein klarer Kostenvorteil. :lol: 

mfg
dietmar


----------



## Anonymous (13 Mai 2005)

*Freeport*

Das stimmt nicht. Auch bei Freeport ist ein RS232->RS485 Wandler
unbedingt erforderlich, andernfalls wird der RS485 Treiber auf der
CPU zerstört !


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 Mai 2005)

lorenz2512 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, hab noch was vergessen: bei der S7-200 freien Kom. brauchst Du zwischen CPU und serieller Schnittstelle keinen Adapter, ein normales serielles Kabel genügt. Das ist ein klarer Kostenvorteil. :lol:



Guten Morgen,

wie kommen Sie darauf?

Hier sind die vrschiedenen Anbindungen unter 
*Systemerfordernisse* angegeben:

http://www2.automation.siemens.com/s7-200/html_00/evaluation_microwin.htm

M. E. benötigt man mindestens einen RS232/485 Umsetzer.



			
				latexp schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Wie sieht es denn bei einer S7-200 aus? Sind da
> die Protokolle offen, bzw. wie schwierig ist es ein
> eigenes zu implementieren.



Nicht offen Lorenz schongeschrieben hat, aber
es gibt Bibliotheken auch wie

http://www.deltalogic.de/software/aglink.htm

mit der Sie die Kommunikation erledigen können.


Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## latexp (13 Mai 2005)

Hi,

hab eben mal ein bisschen bei ebay rumgeblättert. Dabei ist mir eine S7-200 CPU 215 aufgefallen. Soll mit ausweisbarer Mehrwertsteuer grade mal 188 € kosten. Von den Anschlüssen her entspricht sie der CPU 224 die ja nunmal ne ganze Ecke teurer ist. Gibt es da gravierende Unterschiede zwischen den beiden?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 Mai 2005)

Hallo

die 215 gehört zur 1. Gerneration der 200er-Reihe.
Im Vergleich zu demn neueren 22x haben die einige 
Nachteile wie z. B. bei der Kommunikation:

http://support.automation.siemens.c...ranet=standard&lang=de&siteid=cseus&aktprim=0
deshalb würde ich eher eine 22x empfehlen.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## latexp (13 Mai 2005)

Erst mal Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Laut dem angegebenen Artikel liegen die Probleme baer nur bei der 212er und 214er CPU vor. Von daher dürfte ich ja dann keine Probleme bekommen. Im Falle der 222er CPU schwebt mir das Einsteigerpaket der S7-200 vor. Die Anzahl der Ein-/Ausgänge wäre für mein Vorhaben ausreichend. Das einzige was mich stört, laut Conrad liegt diesem Paket ein PC/PPI-Kabel (USB/RS485) bei. Da die Anlage bei mir von einem Linuxrechner aus gesteuert werden soll weiß ich allerdings nicht wie gut ich mit der USB-Schnittstelle zurechtkommen werde. Ist eventuell bekannt ob und wo dieses Einsteigerpaket mit PC/PPI-Kabel (RS232/RS485) erhältlich ist?

Eventuell soll als Rechner auch ein DIL/Net-PC zur Hutschienenmontage zum Einsatz kommen. Dieser besitzt selbst eine RS485-Schnittstelle. Dafür würde ja dann eine einfache Verdrahtung genügen oder sind bei der S7 irgendwelche Besonderheiten zu beachten?


----------



## lorenz2512 (13 Mai 2005)

Hallo,
das sind wohl Mißverständnisse, zum Programmieren brauch man einen Adapter, aber wenn man z.B. Drucker anschließen möchte geht es ohne.

mfg
dietmar


----------



## latexp (13 Mai 2005)

Hallo Dietmar,

zu deinem angeschlossenen Drucker:
Wenn das so funktioniert haben sollte dann hast du schätzungsweise einfach nur Glück gehabt. Laut allen Siemens-Unterlagen die ich bis jetzt gelesen hab handelt es sich bei der S7-200 um eine RS485-Schnittstelle. Diese arbeitet mit einer Spannung von 24 Volt. RS232 hingegen arbeitet lediglich mit 5 Volt. Desweiteren werden jeweils unterschiedliche Adern benötigt.
Wie gesagt, wenn die direkte Verbindung in deinem Fall funktioniert haben sollte dann hattest du wohl Glück und der Drucker hatte eine RS485.

MfG
Andreas Pauli


----------



## lorenz2512 (13 Mai 2005)

OK, zurückgenommen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 Mai 2005)

latexp schrieb:
			
		

> Da die Anlage bei mir von einem Linuxrechner aus gesteuert werden soll weiß ich allerdings nicht wie gut ich mit der USB-Schnittstelle zurechtkommen werde. Ist eventuell bekannt ob und wo dieses Einsteigerpaket mit PC/PPI-Kabel (RS232/RS485) erhältlich ist?



Das ältere Paket mit micro/WIN V3 hatte das serielle Kabel,
macht aber wahrschenlich keine Sinn, wegen des Kabels die 
alte Software zu kaufen (falls es das alte Paket überhaupt 
noch gibt).

Bestellnummern zu S7-200:
http://www2.automation.siemens.com/s7-200/html_00/bestell_nr.htm

Anhand der Bestellnummern können Sie sich vielleicht beim 
großen Autionshaus Ihre eigenes Startpaket zusammenstellen.



			
				latexp schrieb:
			
		

> Eventuell soll als Rechner auch ein DIL/Net-PC zur Hutschienenmontage zum Einsatz kommen. Dieser besitzt selbst eine RS485-Schnittstelle. Dafür würde ja dann eine einfache Verdrahtung genügen oder sind bei der S7 irgendwelche Besonderheiten zu beachten?



Ja, das sollte gehen. Neben der elektrischen Anbindung 
muss auf dem Net-PC das Protokoll vorhandens ein.
Bei unseren Alarm-Modem für die S7-200 läuft die 
PPI-Kommunikation auch über eine "normale" 
RS485-Schnittstelle. 

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Anonymous (13 Mai 2005)

Hallo,

benutze lieber von Wago o. Beckhoff (o.a.) einen progr. Feldbus-Controller und dazu ein RS232C Interface, kostet nicht die Welt und der Programmieraufwand hält sich auch in Grenzen bzw. ist  besser als Logo oder  
S7-200.


MfG

Bewareofthis


----------



## latexp (17 Mai 2005)

Hi,
klingt ja nicht schlecht mit dem Feldbus-Controller. War eben schon auf der Seite von Beckhoff und hab mich da ein bisschen umgeschaut. Da ich die Dinger selbst nicht kenne: Wo kann man die kaufen und was kostet so was. Kennt jemand einen passenden Shop im Netz a la Conrad oder RS oder so?

MfG
Andreas Pauli


----------



## Oberchefe (20 Mai 2005)

vielleicht findest Du die von Wago eher:

http://www.wagocatalog.com/okv3/index.asp?lid=1&cid=1&strBestNrID=7500841


----------

